# Cannon



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

I currently have the EOS Digital Rebel XS. There is 1 thing that I have not figured how to do yet. That is take good pictures at night with out a flash. I am talking about taking high speed pics at baseball games and such and need them to be right on with out a flash. I use the 250 lens and it works nice. I just feel that this is hindering me. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Trever1t (May 8, 2012)

Don't know what a Cannon 3000 is but to take sports shots at night you'll probably want a fast telephoto and a body capable of clean high ISO.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

Is this the camera you have? NICE CONDITION CANON EOS 3000N 35MM SLR FILM CAMERA 28 TO 80MM LENS POPUP FLASH | eBaylso, when you say you have the "250" lens, I am assuming that it's a zoom lens with a variable aperture. What's the smaller number that precedes the 250mm designation on the lens? It should read xx(x) - 250mm.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

EOS Digital Rebel XS is my camera.  I cant believe how bad I screwed it up.  The lense I am using is a EFS-250mm and it is 1.1/3.6ft.  So if I need a telephoto lense will I be able to take pictures at high sppeds during the night and they would ocme out clear?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

The thing with the Rebel XS is that it doesn't handle noise all that well. That means that you'll need a lens with a larger aperture than the 50-250mm f/4-5.6. You can probably get away with using ISO 800, possibly 1600 if you expose properly and use some noise reduction. 

It may be possible to improve your shots with the Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM. It has a larger aperture (f/1.8), and at 85mm on your 55-250, your maximum aperture is f/5 (roughly). Meaning with the 85mm f/1.8, you'll have THREE additional stops of light coming in through the lens to allow you to use a faster shutter speed or a lower ISO. Keep in mind, the 85mm f/1.8 does not zoom.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> The thing with the Rebel XS is that it doesn't handle noise all that well. That means that you'll need a lens with a larger aperture than the 50-250mm f/4-5.6. You can probably get away with using ISO 800, possibly 1600 if you expose properly and use some noise reduction.
> 
> It may be possible to improve your shots with the Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM. It has a larger aperture (f/1.8), and at 85mm on your 55-250, your maximum aperture is f/5 (roughly). Meaning with the 85mm f/1.8, you'll have THREE additional stops of light coming in through the lens to allow you to use a faster shutter speed or a lower ISO. Keep in mind, the 85mm f/1.8 does not zoom.



So would it be best to get new cannon camera with a cannon telephoto lense?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

RinaldiPhotos said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with the Rebel XS is that it doesn't handle noise all that well. That means that you'll need a lens with a larger aperture than the 50-250mm f/4-5.6. You can probably get away with using ISO 800, possibly 1600 if you expose properly and use some noise reduction.
> ...



No, not entirely. I am suggesting that you need to put faster glass in front of your current camera more than anything. Granted, the only thing that will increase the image quality at high ISO's would be getting a more up to date camera body, but I think a better lens takes precedent. 

The reason I suggested the 85mm f/1.8 was because it has a larger maximum aperture, and is relatively long in terms of focal length. Your field of view will be ~136mm due to the sensor size of your camera. The price point is also why I suggested it. The 85mm is much more affordable than a 70-200mm f/2.8L MK II (or even MK I) which start at around $1,000, and go up to $2,200 for the latest and greatest. If I recall, the 85mm is around $350, and has great optical quality. That's where I'd start.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

After doing research I think I may go for the Canon EOS 1D Mark II N 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera. If I got this camera would I be able to use my current 250 lens?  The camera is in the $900 range and it seems to be good for night photos (unless I am looking at something different).


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

No, you wouldn't be able to use you're 55-250mm lens. It's an EF-S lens which limits it to crop frame bodies. The 1D Mark II N is a 1.3x crop factor whereas yours is a 1.6x. EF-S lenses are only for use with 1.6x crop factor. 

I'm being serious when I say: Look at BETTER glass before you consider getting another body.


----------



## Trever1t (May 8, 2012)

Honestly at this moment it's really your experience more than your gear that's restrictive. Not meant in a derogatory manner, your lack of understanding is going to prevent you getting good shots even with the very best of gear. Stick around.


----------



## Tony S (May 9, 2012)

You are under equipped for shooting what you want right now.  If you were to get the MKIIN you would still need fast lenses.  Notice I said lenses, because you will need to cover both up close and distance for baseball. One lens will not cut it.  Less expensive consumer model lenses won't cut it for night baseball games, especially in the minor league levels.

  To start I would suggest learning to use the equipment you have now during day games when there is good light.  Work on getting those down pat, then consider moving up to a more advanced camera and lens kit.  Getting a good camera and lenses does no good if you don't have the basic skills to understand them and how to get the best from them.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 11, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Honestly at this moment it's really your experience more than your gear that's restrictive. Not meant in a derogatory manner, your lack of understanding is going to prevent you getting good shots even with the very best of gear. Stick around.


Thats why I joined this site?  I joined so that I can learn more about photography and eventually be able to afford nice equipment.
I have been talking to a family friend who knows a few Photohraphy shop owners so that I can become in contact with them.
In order to be good at photography you have to be able to be able to afford way nicer equipment than I have now.  I have had 5-6 photos used on milb.com already a month into the season.  I would say that I have been doing better than I thought and I can only go up from here.


----------



## hukim0531 (May 11, 2012)

55-250 is real nice as long as there's plenty of light.  It might do okay with external flash, but I never tried.  I'm in complete agreement with Tyler that you need a fast glass more than anything to shoot night time sports w/out flash.  Cheapest approach with decent zoom factor would be 85mm f1.8 as Tyler suggested.  But if you can afford it, 70-200mm f2.8L IS/non-IS is in the similar zoom range as nifty 250 and will give you incredible night time shots.


----------

